# Do any of you sell goat manure?



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Do any of you sell goat manure and for how much? Someone at the fair last week asked me where she could find some. I gave her my number and she is coming by tomorrow to pick some up!!
I told her the first batch would be free...theres a dozen feed sacks full ready to go.
Its hard work, we dont have a tractor just pitchfork shovel a wheelbarrow and sweat. I have to push wheelbarrow up slight incline and thru two gates of goats. 
My labor should be worth something but how much? Im thinking 5-$7 per bag is this reasonable? too low??
It is fairly broken down....Any input welcome!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have sold it before. I had a gentleman come to the ranch to get it, and we have also put it into feed bags and taken it into town for people.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I give it away free, but they need to pack it and pick it up.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I give it away....and yep, alot of sweat and time not to mention the sore back, I pitch it into the yard trailer and hubby takes it to whichever neighbor wants it with the quad.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i would tell them that if they wanted to clean out my barn or pens, they could have it free but if I have to do it, I will have to charge for my labor.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I shovel mine out of the barn anyway. I should bag it. I have been thinking about it. If I thought someone would want it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I've heard folks will pay for it. Thus the original post. But so far you all have been non-commital as to what labor is worth. :tears: 
If I were to pay someone to bag it up I suppose it would be a good $15 an hr. I can do 6 bags easy.. that means bagging tie-ing hauling out..just thinking out loud here..but then again I go back to the house and do other stuff, take a break, get on computer, do laundry etc. 
I failed math story problems in grade school. :shrug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Im not a poop expert lol, but depending on how big the bags are, $5-$7 is fine.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I give it away on CraigsList. I've thought of charging a little for it, but have yet to do it. If it's fairly broken down already then I think $5-6 a bag is good. How big are the bags? One thing we do is just shovel the stuff into old garbage bins (large-x-large sizes) then put it at the end of the driveway and have people off CraigsList come pick it up. They dump the bins into their truck or their own bins and leave ours for us to fill up again. I have one lady who emails me asking for more about every 3-4 weeks, she's a regular.  

I think I might charge $3 a bin and see if anyone takes it. . . . a lot of ours is wasted hay, so it's not strictly poo. . . .


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes lots of it wasted hay. If its fairly clean it goes to the chickens. 
Four ladies came together to pick up a dozen feed sack fulls they were tickled pink! Told them I would be charging $7. They didnt bat an eye. 
If I have to bag & haul it to the front my labor is worth something!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

You got $7 a bag??? That is awesome! Now, I will definitely be charging something. The only thing that makes me feel bad (for a small second ) is that I have to clean it up anyways, so why charge for it?? But then the bad feeling goes away.  I'll try it and see what people do. . . .


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I told them they could have the first load free, after that it will be $7. Had to start somewhere and I had no idea how long it would take to fill a dozen bags, how it would go etc. Took me two days off & on, maybe took a total of 4hrs. 
Plus the pile I was working is packed down solid. The only bad feeling I have is a few extra sore muscles!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow........... never thought about selling goat manure.......................Is it just as hot as horse manure?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Toth goat or rabbit manure is not hot at all. I put fresh Miracle Goat right under my bushes doesnt burn at all! My rasberries & hydrangeas were huge & prolific this year. 
City folks are looking for alternative fertilzers. I figure I might as well get paid for shoveling it!!


----------

